# GT: Orlando Magic @ Cleveland Cavs 11/14/07



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

@








Orlando Magic (6-2) vs. Cleveland Cavs (4-4) 

7:00 PM EST, Quicken Loans Arena

*Cleveland Cavs*




































Gibson/Hughes/Bron Bron/Gooden/Big Z

*Orlando Magic*




































Nelson/Bogans/Turkoglu/Lewis/Howard

Sportsline Preview


> Not many teams did a better job defensively against the Cleveland Cavaliers last season than the Orlando Magic. Like most teams, however, it doesn't mean they were able to stop LeBron James.
> 
> The Magic look to continue their success on defense against the Cavaliers as the teams open their season series Wednesday night.
> 
> ...



Prediction: Magic 94 - Cavs 92
:yay:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

This is a real test on the road! Bogans and Ariza should play good defense on Lebron!
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Babir said:


> This is a real test on the road! Bogans and Ariza should play good defense on Lebron!
> GO MAGIC!!!


i agree... huge game and a big test as we have already been handled by DET and PHO.

time to prove we can beat the better teams around the NBA. :cheers:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I like Dwight's chances to avoid foul trouble a lot better without flopper Varejao around.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Jameer has 10 points, 5 rebs, 5 assists with 3 minutes left in the first quarter...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> I like Dwight's chances to avoid foul trouble a lot better without flopper Varejao around.


:lol:

i can never help but laugh when i watch him build his hollywood resume. if he played for Orlando i would probably love it as he is the type of player EVERYONE around the league hates.

sam cassell, bruce bowen, raja bell


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Babir said:


> Jameer has 10 points, 5 rebs, 5 assists with 3 minutes left in the first quarter...


jameer has been amazing all season... he does such a good job of managing the game and setting other players up. i'm def glad that we gave him a nice contract and took care of him through his rough personal times. he's really stepped his game up. 

:worthy:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I told people Jameer would bounce back this year. Hill restricted him too much.

Dwight has really improved in establishing position down low.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

we are up 88-83 with 8 minutes left in the 4th quarter!
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> I told people Jameer would bounce back this year. Hill restricted him too much.
> 
> Dwight has really improved in establishing position down low.


SVG has done a great job as well of utilizing each of these players abilities...


this is a crazy game...

tied at 108 with 2 sec left and Magic have the rock.

edit: overtime...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

who has fouled lebron on 3 point attemt??? (((((


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Babir said:


> who has fouled lebron on 3 point attemt??? (((((


hedo... it was BS though cuz turk fouled him on the floor so bron would shoot 2 free throws... but the refs gave bron 3 FT saying he was shooting the ball (even though it was halfway between the half court line and he turned after hedo swatted his arm while he was still on the floor).


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

that is a stupid strategy to foul people with 3 seconds to the end of the game when you have a 3 point lead!!! That was a win in our pocket, it will be hard to pull it out in overtime  very sad...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

what a game...

stole won in cleveland.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

the win!!! 117-116! We are still unbeaten on the road! Dwight hit 2 free throws to seal the victory, what a game!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

bs call at the end. you guys shoulda won it along time ago is jameer retarded for taking that 3 with 40 seconds left?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Even though the whole game was back and forth it really seemed like it was Orlando's game and tonight they were the better team. Should have had it won in regulation but still got it in overtime.

Excellents games from Dwight and Jameer. 35pts, 16rebs, and 4 blocks. That's sick. Jameer with 21pts, 11asts, 7rebs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lebron needs some help. Seriously. How can Lebron go 39-14-13 and Cavs lose? That's crazy. He's only going to put up with that so long.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

how he can even put that up when no ones a threat around him is insane


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> how he can even put that up when no ones a threat around him is insane


Well ... that's true .. and Bogans has been real solid defensively. And usually Ariza is but that didn't last long tonight.

If Cavs can't figure out how to get him a ring that would be a real travesty.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gotta say, I wasn't buying the Magic before this game but you guys are solid - def a playoff team. 

Dwight Howard is an absolute monster. The way he has improved his off hand and FT shooting just makes him a terror, best big man in the NBA. :cheers:

Congrats on the 7-2 start.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Orlando had to win it in regulation...Ref just knew he had a bad call at the end of the 4th, so he compensated that with jump ball in the over time...
What else do you want for james? He has legit center in Ilgauskas, good pf in Gooden, Hughes and Gibson are not the last guards in the league...But they are really missing argentinian flopper...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

How can anyone considered to do a good defensive job if the opponent is scoring 39 points?


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Babir said:


> How can anyone considered to do a good defensive job if the opponent is scoring 39 points?


Considering the height disadvantage, the high scoring game, and the fact that its just Lebron, I think Bogans did a pretty good job.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think I will never understand it, sorry...If the guy is scoring 39 on you and dishes 100 assissts, it doesn't matter what is his name, it means the person who guarded him did not played GOOD defense...
But it all doesn't matter!  It is more important that we are still perfect on the road with 5-0 record


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> *Lebron needs some help. Seriously.* How can Lebron go 39-14-13 and Cavs lose? That's crazy. He's only going to put up with that so long.


that's what hughes was supposed to be, just hasn't turned out the way they had hoped.

cavs don't have a bad team right now IMO... i think they need a pass first point to control their tempo better. gibson and jones are both incapable of being good starting point guards.

edit: J... you forgot to mention dwight was 13-16 from the stripe.:jawdrop:


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

anyone else worried about the heavy minutes that the starters continue to get?

we aren't using that many guys in our rotation and i remember hearing that we are tops in the league for starter's minutes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Babir said:


> I think I will never understand it, sorry...If the guy is scoring 39 on you and dishes 100 assissts, it doesn't matter what is his name, it means the person who guarded him did not played GOOD defense...
> But it all doesn't matter!  It is more important that we are still perfect on the road with 5-0 record


That's not really true. Guys like Lebron, Kobe, Wade, Tmac ... those guys cannot be guarded by any single player. If they are hitting shots they can drop 40 on any single defender .. Bowen, Artest, whoever. Slowing those guys is more about team defense. All any single defender can do is just try to make them work as hard as possible for those points.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Dear JNice, that maybe "not really true" for you, but for me, when the player gets 39 points and 13 assissts then there was no defense, especially good one...I remember Trevor had a decent defensive games against Lebron last season...

sorry for my english, guys...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hedo made a great and risky play at the end, but it turned out in our favor. It was a jump ball, but with the refs you never know.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

the 3 point foul was complete bull crap. i was watching the lakers/spurs game the night before on nba tv and kobe did the exact same thing when the time was running out in the 1st half. san anton had a foul to give and bruce bowen went to wrap him up, but kobe still managed to throw up a shot, but the refs called it a foul on the ground. 

like i said earlier in the season, our record will really depend on how dwight shoots his FTs. if he hits > 80%, we'll win.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> *the 3 point foul was complete bull crap. i was watching the lakers/spurs game the night before on nba tv and kobe did the exact same thing when the time was running out in the 1st half. san anton had a foul to give and bruce bowen went to wrap him up, but kobe still managed to throw up a shot, but the refs called it a foul on the ground. *
> 
> like i said earlier in the season, our record will really depend on how dwight shoots his FTs. if he hits > 80%, we'll win.


yup... i've seen it a million times where if the player is not taking a realistic shot then they call it a foul on the ground. there's no way that with 3 seconds left lebron meant to take a shot from all the way out like he did, i'm sure he thought he would dribble a couple times and try to draw the foul. BS call and it's obvious and i'm sure the refs realize it. doesn't matter though as we came out with the win.

as for dwight shooting > 80%

sort of a reach... if he shoots 70% i'd be happy and i'm sure that's enough to win.


----------

